# Mutt mail client with Gmail



## nunotex (Oct 4, 2020)

Hello,

I am trying to find a good howto to use Mutt or Neomutt with Gmail.

I found this one: https://gitlab.com/muttmua/mutt/-/wikis/UseCases/Gmail

I will need lynx or w3m after because a lot of e-mails are in HTML and I don't know if I will need procmail and fetchmail.

What do you think?

Thanks,

Nuno


----------



## dd_ff_bb (Oct 5, 2020)

"Procmail is a program for filtering, sorting and storing email"

This means you dont need procmail to read your emails you use mutt. 

In case you want to manipulate emails based on some procmail recipes such as filter for spam (ie: with spamassassin) or run a script based incoming email or any sort of action (including antivirus etc...) then you need procmail.


----------



## scottro (Oct 5, 2020)

My mutt page deals with using gmail as pop3 mail.  https://srobb.net/mutt.html  I use getmail to get the mail from gmail, and msmtp to send through it, but if gmail was the only mail you check, you can do it right from muttrc.


----------



## phalange (Oct 5, 2020)

nunotex said:


> I found this one: https://gitlab.com/muttmua/mutt/-/wikis/UseCases/Gmail



That's probably right, everyone's config is a little different.
I'm accessing it via imap.

A few things I found:
- the folder address was imaps://my_email@gmail.com@imap.gmail.com which is a little weird looking
- the [Gmail] brackets in the config you found are necessary
- I use two-factor auth, so I had to get an application password from gmail through the browser client
- I had to enable imap in gmail to make it work


----------

